# How many MDC mamas are car seat junkies?



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Do you collect seats? Like to have spares? Feel about your seats like some mamas do about their slings and cloth dipes?

If you collect seats, what's in your "stash"?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm starting to become one! lol

The car seats we have right now

Radian 80 (which I need to get back from my sister)
Graco Nautilus
Graco Turbo Booster (high back)
Graco Turbo Booster (backless)
Cosco Scenera (extra for when we need it)
Britax Marathon with the Olivia cover
First Years True Fit in Monet

I'm planning on getting a Radian XT when I can because they are going to be 45lbs rear facing soon and I'd like to keep Elizabeth rear facing as long as possible.

Oh and I am getting a Combi Coccoro soon for a trip I'm planning with the baby, it's so light weight and fits her so well that it will be a breeze to bring on the airplane and fit in the little rental car.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

ChristyH, how many kids do you need seats for?

I'm bummed that neither one of our XTs will be 45lbs RF, but honestly, my 6y8mo still fits RF in our 40lb RF XT, so it's kind of a waste for our family. My kids are skinny









For 3 (very soon to be 4!) we have:

Sunshine Kids Monterey
Graco AirBooster

Radian XT
Recaro Como
Sunshine Kids Monterey

Radian XT
First Years True Fit

Baby Trend Flex Loc (brand new, trying to sell, bad fit in my vehicle)
Chicco KeyFit 30
First Years True Fit Premier

I SAH, and DH rarely takes the kids anywhere in his vehicle, but I like to have seats for them installed in his van at all times, insted of uninstalling/reinstalling seats.

And I'm jonesing for a Graco MyRide, just because


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, I only have one child, but own:

Cosco Scenera (the older CDN version that only rf to 30lbs)
Trufit (This is DS's main seat)
Clek Olli (Got it used from a trusted source for my oldest daycare boy)

My bff, who also has only one child has and will lend me if I need them:

Radian (older CDN version that rf to 30lbs and ff to 47)
Trufit (Her DS main seat)
Evenlfo Chase (CDN version FF to 47 lbs)
Graco Turbobooster (She has daycare kids too)

So between us we have two kids and seven seats. We'd have 8 if we'd kept the Evenflo bucket we both used, but neither of us liked it, so we sold it.

And then we became CRSTs because really, we had to justify all the seats somehow...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm a carseat junkie... but I can't afford to collect them. All our seats are currently installed in vehicles (unless you include the ones my dad has and they come in and out of the car...)

In my van- dd in safeguard, ds in blvd.
In dh's car- dd in regent, ds in blvd.
My dad has- dd- frontier, ds blvd.

-Angela


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
ChristyH, how many kids do you need seats for?

Well my 10 1/2 yr old just moved up to just a seatbelt! eek! But she's tall enough, weighs enough and is able to sit correctly.

Elizabeth - 17 months rides in the True Fit in my car but we also use the Marathon or Scenera for her when she has to ride with DH or my mom.

Jack - 5yrs old just moved from the Marathon (had a different cover) to the Graco Nautilus

Sara - 6yrs old (almost 7) just moved from the Radian 80 to the Graco high back Turbo Booster. It's a great fit for her but I really, really want to try her in the Monterey because I love that I can LATCH it. So I may look into selling the TB and getting her a Monterey.

Maddie - Was in the back less TB but is now just in a seat belt.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

: Me!







:

I have 2 older graco buckets (not in use) *
1 snugride bucket (still good)
2 eb older convertables (not in use) *
1 graco comfort sport (in use)
2 older safty 1st harness/boosters (not in use) *
2 graco hb boosters (in use)
1 ef hb booster (in use)

Curently looking at the Radian xt of Nautiuls for my 3 y/o DD

As a cpst I find myself looking at car seats at any store that has them.

* = expired


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm a CPST so I know carseats and I care about carseats, but I wouldn't consider myself a carseat collector.

I have one child, age 7.5 and 52#.

She rides in a Sunshine Kids Monterey in my car and a Graco Turbobooster in husband's car (maybe once a month if that). I also own a Compass B510 which I "loaned" to a family who needed it (and whose child fits it far better than mine does) and two Nautiluses which will be going to the church consignment sale in a few weeks.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

3 or more is a collection!









I am a car seat junkie (and a sling and cloth diaper junkie)

I have a Graco Snugride Metropolitan DOM 2005 (maybe 2004) that is on loan.

True Fit that is DS' main ride installed in our car RF. I love this seat







:

Sunshine kids Radian premier in the comfort sport fabric DOM 2008 that was DS' main seat until he outgrew the RF weight limit at #30 and 13 mons (CDN) I also love this seat and can get a super tight really fast install when FF and using the LATCH.

I had but crashed at a month old a Safety 1st Enspira (new model that RF to #35) However I really was not impressed with this seat at all and DS' hated it compared to the radian so I am glad that it had to be replaced which I replaced with the True Fit







)

I really really want a Swedish seat but alas I am in Canada and the government wont let me keep my child RF past #35







They will destroy the seat if I try to import it or use it here. DS is already 32 lbs dressed from my home scale and 34 lbs naked at the Dr.s (put he was crying and moving and reaching for me so I don't think she got an accurate reading







: ) and he is only 19 mons.







I really don't want to turn him.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm a tech, and a carseat geek, but can't really afford to collect random seats.

I have a frontier and nauti for dd, and an emergency HBTB.
Ds has a titan and AOE.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I am a carseat junkie! But not in collecting seats, but in learning all about installation/proper use.

I have 4 kids. We have:

DD
Radian80 Princess - our van
Nautilus (pink) - grandparents' car

DS1
Radian65 Granite - our van
Nautilus (grey) - "grandparents'" car

DS2
Radian65 Granite - our van
Scenera - "grandparents'" car

DS3
SafeSeat1 - our van
Scenera - in storage as backup


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

I LOVE carseats! I'm always looking for excuses to buy more







:







::

I have one DS and another baby on the way and I have:

a True Fit in our car

a BLVD in our truck

a Snugride

an Evenflo bucket that just expired

a Scenera

a Safety 1st Vantage Point

a Safety First infant seat (don't know what it's called)

I don't really like the Snugride so for the new baby I will either use a friend's Keyfit 30 or buy a Snugride 32. Probably buy the Snugride 32 since the Keyfit is illegal here.


----------



## caemommy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have two kids and the following:
3 Marathons
2 Regents
Graco Turbo Booster
not using, but in storage:
2 Roundabouts
1 Graco Safeseat (with 3 bases)


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Definitely a car seat junkie. But I can't buy them just to have them, not in the budget!

I have three kids. In my van the youngest is in a SS1, my middle in a radian 65 (rfing), and my oldest in a turbobooster.

In my dh's car I have a Marathon (ffing since he's almost too tall to rf) for my middle child and my oldest just moves his booster as need be.

For grandma's car I own a scenera and an apex.

I also have a nautilus and old evenflo triumph sitting in my living room. I'm trading in the triumph (hopefully tomorrow!) for a complete air to keep my middle child rfing longer (hopefully until 4). Then he'll go in the nautilus and my youngest will get the CA. In the meantime, once she's out of the SS1, she'll go in the radian.

So I do have a purpose for every seat I own, even though I have "extras".

Oh, and I REALLY want a RSTV for my 4yo for when we fly somewhere. I don't know how on earth we'll lug 3 seats through the airport!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I am a junkie, though I don't really collect them, too much. DP knows that we have to walk by the carseat aisle in any store that sells them, and that she'll often get an earful of what an awful seat selection store X or Y has. (I will never understand the popularity of the graco comfortsport...)

I have:
1 Graco Snugride (on loan & outgrown)
1 TrueFit (in my car - DD's only regularly used seat)
2 Cosco Sceneras (one across the country with the in-laws for when we visit out there, one is our "spare seat" at home, right now it's in the truck that DD has never ridden in, but it took a locking clip to get it in place so it's staying for awhile...)

We're TTC, and for the next babe I'm hoping to get one of the 40 or 45lb RF seats and pass down the TF. The fact that I'm thinking about this before the poor child has been conceived is probably something I should be concerned about.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I would not consider my self a car seat junkie but we did go through an awful lot of seats before we found one that worked with our children and vehicles. I gave the others to friends who were going through some rough times and couldn't afford to get convertibles after the infant seats. Unfortunately, we had a few friends in that situation over the past 5 years.


----------



## emilysmama (Jun 22, 2005)

Now I feel excessive. This is what I've got currently installed, and it's not even counting the outgrown ones.

1 Regent in my car for dd
1 Radian 80 in my car in case I have to drive friend too,
we also use the Radian on the airplane and when we travel.
1 Regent in dh's car for dd
1 Recaro Vivo (not a car seat, but it's a HBB) for driving friend
1 Recaro Vivo for daycare to transport dd from school

This is for just one 5.5 y.o. child. It might seem like we have money to burn, but it really isn't so. This was the only way to keep me sane from juggling car seats on a daily basis.


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

I collect car seats and cloth diapers! LOL My husband loves me









2 Graco Nautilus, Graco SafeSeat, Evenflo Triumph, Cosco Scenera, Graco Turbobooster (not being used, child not old enough, just have it for nieces/nephews), getting ready to buy another Nautilus and a Safety 1st Complete Air. When my oldest is ready for a booster, we're going to buy 2 Sunshine Kids Montereys.

That's nothing compared to our cloth diaper stash though! LOL


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Car seat junkie and CPST here! I have 2 kids and have a turbo booster, evenflo chase, radian 80, EFTA, regent, and a my ride. In the past I've owned a snugride, scenera, nania basic, marathon, diplomat, and an evenflo visions.

Needless to say, I don't consider car seat shopping a chore.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Right now I have a radian, 2 marathons, boulevard, regent, 2 nautiluses, and a radian xt that I'm going to buy from a friend when she gets a new 45 lb rf one. I also have a snugride I borrowed from that same friend (we gave away our infant bucket, a chicco keyfit, like a week before I found out we were having #3!)


----------



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

One DS, age 4 (on Sunday), 41lbs.

Brand spanking new Nautilus in my minivan - primary seat as it is the only extended harness seat I currently have. I will install it in my mother's or my ex-husband's vehicles when when my son is with either of them, but we have several backups:

Cosco HBB - Ex husband's
Graco TB (2 backless and one HBB)
Cosco Summit HBB
Graco ComfortSport (grown out of finally)
Graco CarGo HBB
Cosco Scenera (grown out of, but loved this seat)
Evenflo infant bucket with 3 bases, although I may have gotten rid of it already, can't remember.


----------



## YummyYarnAddict (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
3 or more is a collection!









Well, then, by that definition, I have a collection! Yikes!

I have two kids, ages 3yo and 7.5yo.

I have a Britax Roundabout, Britax Marathon, Britax Regent, Evenflo bucket, Eddie Bauer 3-in-1, Graco Turbobooster, and Cosco Scerena. The EB and Roundabout expire later this year though so they'll be rotating out and I'm hoping to get another seat.... I don't know what yet though...


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

In a word: No. I cannot remotely imagine what would be appealing about collecting car seats. Until reading this thread I had no idea there were people like this. Learn something new every day.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a beginner, compared to some of you ladies!

I have

Graco Snugride which I actually just gave away
Britax Marathon Ashley Floral
Britax Marathon Hannah
Evenflo Titan Raceway loaned to MIL as a travel seat

This is for one child (so far,) age 6.5 mos. I am very much wanting a Snugride32 for the next babe and a Radian XT for DD as she gets taller!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't collect seats but I'm moving DS2 from his RF marathon to a RF Complete air since it RF to 40 lbs.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm also a CPST and have a couple of extra seats. One was cheap Scenera that I got on clearance from Target, for the purposes of having a demo seat for info sessions; the other is a RN XT that I got as my geeky mother's day gift.







Other than that, I was happy with my two Marathons, one for each car.

The new baby has a KF30 and will likely get a new convertible in the spring, probably another RN XT. Or maybe my older son will get a Frontier. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Total car seat junkie here. I don't consider myself a collector but rather I like safety related items.









DD1 age 6.5y has:
Regent-x3
Recaro Start
Britax Parkway
and some backless Cosco for an absolute emergency

DD2 3 next month
Recaro Signo
Recaro Como
Britax Marathon
Truefit arriving soon

DS:
Chicco Keyfit

DD1 and 2 have seats installed in 3 cars, mine, DH's and my mom's. DD1 has a spare for the sitter's car since she rides with her the most. We actually use most of the seats on a weekly basis. The Truefit is to replace the MA that expires soon, and I guess when DS outgrows his Keyfit that he will get some of DD2's seats and DD2 will move up to some of the regents.


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I'm in Europe so I know you all probably won't recognise the seats I have but for my 2 children I have a MaxiCosi Cabriofix (birth to 13kg bucket), a Britax Isofix Duo (ff 9-18kg), a Besafe IziCombi Isofix (rearfacing isofix 9-18kg, can be used ff with seatbelt for same weight), a Maxi Cosi Rodi XR (high back booster), a Britax Kidfix (high back booster that fits with isofix then secures child with adult seatbelt). I also have a nania booster cushion for when my older niece visits and a teamtex seat thats forward facing and harnessed from 9-18kg and then removes the harness for 15-36kg for my smaller niece. (We live in a different country to all our family and friends so have spare seats for collecting people from the airport etc).


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I would be a collector, but we're so broke it's crazy. I actually only have 2 seats for 2 kids right now!!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess I might be. Bc we don't have a car even, but we have a bunch of car seats, for the few times a year we do drive.

3 Britax Kid Plus, boosters with isofix, for our two soon-to-be 6 yo. and our soon-to-be 11 yo.
3 Britax Secura, seats that RF to 55 lbs. One for our soon-to-be 4 yo., and the other two were just used by our two soon-to-be 6 yo. who were RF-ing until 5.5 yo. (We're selling one of those to some friends, the other we'll keep since we do emergency fostering for babies, and it's good to have a bigger seat than just the bucket seat too.)
And a Britax Baby Safe Plus SHR with a isofix base for our baby.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm a CRST, and a car-seat NUT, but I wouldn't say I'm a collector at all.

3 children, 2 vehicles.

DS1 : Nautilus / Parkway
DD : Radian / Radian
DS2 : True Fit / Intera

In our basement : Graco Snugride, Evenflo Generations. Both almost expired, and well used.


----------

